# Swedish: Beteendevetenskaplig arbetslivsforskning i Sverige...



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. Este hilo se deriva de uno previo (véase Swedish: Löntagarkonsultation...). Transcribo los datos completos:

Leymann, Heinz (1980). _Beteendevetenskaplig arbetslivsforskning i Sverige - en historisk överblick_. Solna: Arbetarskyddsstyrelsen.

Mi intento:  Investigación sobre el comportamiento en la vida laboral en Suecia – un panorama general histórico / una descripción histórica 

Aparte de la valoración resto del título ¿cuál de las dos opciones en azul es más apropiada? Gracias desde este momento.


----------



## Ben Jamin

risingmoon said:


> Buena tarde. Este hilo se deriva de uno previo (véase Swedish: Löntagarkonsultation...). Transcribo los datos completos:
> 
> Leymann, Heinz (1980). _Beteendevetenskaplig arbetslivsforskning i Sverige - en historisk överblick_. Solna: Arbetarskyddsstyrelsen.
> 
> Mi intento:  Investigación sobre el comportamiento en la vida laboral en Suecia – un panorama general histórico / una descripción histórica
> 
> Aparte de la valoración resto del título ¿cuál de las dos opciones en azul es más apropiada? Gracias desde este momento.


Hola!
Creo que la  traduccion es quizas demasiado simplificada. Yo se que es difcil representar exactamente la expresion "_Beteendevetenskaplig arbetslivsforskning", que significa aqui  "investigacion de la vida laboral utilizando el metodo de la ciencia de la conducta", pero en el lenguaje cientifico este puede ser importante.
Perdone que no utilizo los acentos._


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias por tu respuesta Ben Jamin. Lamento la simplificación, es un riesgo que se corre cuando no se conoce un idioma y por eso -y otras razones- es importante buscar la orientación de quienes sí lo conocen lo suficiente o lo dominan. De hecho, tu ajuste implica un cambio de sentido hacia algo aparentemente más específico (la claridad y la precisión son importantes en ciencia, por supuesto - y, en general, en cualquier área de conocimiento), algo que aprecio en verdad . Entonces se perfila algo así:

_*Investigación de la vida laboral en Suecia utilizando el método de la ciencia de la conducta – un panorama general histórico / una descripción histórica* _

Sin embargo, hay un par de cosas que me dificultan comprender del todo la idea expresada: 

1) En realidad no existe algo como "el método" en cualquier disciplina científica. Más bien existen principios básicos (los concentrados en el genéricamente llamado "método científico") y los múltiples métodos que cada disciplina científica ha desarrollado en función de su evolución, de su relación con sus objetos de estudio y de sus intercambios e influencias con y respecto a otras disciplinas, entre otros factores. 

2) Sabemos que existe un conjunto de disciplinas denominado "ciencias de la conducta": antropología, psicología, sociología, etc. Por "la ciencia de la conducta" lo primero que viene a mi mente es la psicología... Además, el autor estudió psicología y realizó doctorados en psicología y psiquiatría.

Considerando lo anterior, y en la obviedad de que no tenemos acceso al contenido del escrito ¿crees que "psicología" podría sustituir "ciencia de la conducta"?, y respecto al resto ¿crees que es posible un poco más de precisión? Espero que comprendas mi razonamiento y no resulte engorrosa esta pregunta.

En cuanto a los acentos, entiendo perfectamente, no te preocupes . Muchas gracias de nuevo por tu tiempo y esfuerzo.


----------



## jonquiliser

No sé cuál sería el término correcto en castellano, pero Ben Jamin tiene razón, no es tanto cuestión de investigaciones sobre el comportamiento (aunque en la práctica viene a serlo) como de investigaciones que se llevan a cabo en el campo denominado ciencias de la conducta. Tampoco es psicología, ya que la psicología tan solo es una de las disciplinas dentro de las ciencias de la conducta (que tambien cuenta con otras tales como la psiquiatría o la antropología).


----------



## Ben Jamin

risingmoon said:


> 1) En realidad no existe algo como "el método" en cualquier disciplina científica. Más bien existen principios básicos (los concentrados en el genéricamente llamado "método científico") y los múltiples métodos que cada disciplina científica ha desarrollado en función de su evolución, de su relación con sus objetos de estudio y de sus intercambios e influencias con y respecto a otras disciplinas, entre otros factores.
> 
> 2) Sabemos que existe un conjunto de disciplinas denominado "ciencias de la conducta": antropología, psicología, sociología, etc. Por "la ciencia de la conducta" lo primero que viene a mi mente es la psicología... Además, el autor estudió psicología y realizó doctorados en psicología y psiquiatría.
> 
> Considerando lo anterior, y en la obviedad de que no tenemos acceso al contenido del escrito ¿crees que "psicología" podría sustituir "ciencia de la conducta"?, y respecto al resto ¿crees que es posible un poco más de precisión? Espero que comprendas mi razonamiento y no resulte engorrosa esta pregunta.


Al 1.
Tengo que confesar que no soy muy capaz en el idioma español, y no sé como se forma un adjetivo de la " ciencia de la conducta" ya que la palabra " Beteendevetenskaplig " es un adjetivo. Supongo que no es posible. Es por eso que elegí la expresión "utilizando el método de". La palabra sueca 'per se' no es bastante precisa para que sea posible decir algo sobre el método. Aqui tenemos que aceptar el nivel de precisión de la palabra original.

Al 2.
Aqui tampoco sabemos cuales sean las ciencias de conducto que se utilizaban en la investigación, y pues tenemos que aceptar el nivel de la precisión del original.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias por sus aportaciones, jonquiliser y Ben Jamin. A pesar de las limitaciones que enfrentamos, creo que con base en lo que agregan puedo plantear una solución. Es obvio que la falta de acceso al contenido del documento nos impide afirmar que podremos construir la traducción más precisa del título, pero creo que podemos lograr que la expresión de la idea sea suficientemente clara.

Puesto que la frase "utilizando el método de" en realidad no forma parte del original, propongo sustituirla con "mediante" o un equivalente, así:

_Investigación de la vida laboral en Suecia mediante/con base en las ciencias de la conducta – un panorama general histórico / una descripción histórica _

¿Qué les parece? Se respeta la idea original, sólo se muestra un poco más corta. En especial, les agradeceré que me indiquen si es correcto usar el plural [las ciencias] y cuál de las opciones en azul les parece más apropiada. ¡Falta menos!


----------



## Ben Jamin

risingmoon said:


> Gracias por sus aportaciones, jonquiliser y Ben Jamin. A pesar de las limitaciones que enfrentamos, creo que con base en lo que agregan puedo plantear una solución. Es obvio que la falta de acceso al contenido del documento nos impide afirmar que podremos construir la traducción más precisa del título, pero creo que podemos lograr que la expresión de la idea sea suficientemente clara.
> 
> Puesto que la frase "utilizando el método de" en realidad no forma parte del original, propongo sustituirla con "mediante" o un equivalente, así:
> 
> _Investigación de la vida laboral en Suecia mediante/con base en las ciencias de la conducta – un panorama general histórico / una descripción histórica _
> 
> ¿Qué les parece? Se respeta la idea original, sólo se muestra un poco más corta. En especial, les agradeceré que me indiquen si es correcto usar el plural [las ciencias] y cuál de las opciones en azul les parece más apropiada. ¡Falta menos!


Creo que esta frase sea optima utilizando ''con base en" y "una descripción historica".


----------



## jonquiliser

Yo realmente no puedo opinar sobre la frase en castellano. Lo de las ciencias (en plural) lo vi en internet y me tiene sentido ya que se trata de un campo multidisciplinario, pero ya te digo, no soy experta del espanol.


----------



## risingmoon

Muchas gracias Ben Jamin y jonquiliser . Quizá no eres experta en mi idioma jonquiliser, como tampoco lo soy respecto al sueco, pero has contribuido confirmando y aclarando ideas, lo cual no deja de ser importante . Tu impulso fue definitivo, Ben Jamin, en verdad lo aprecio. Hemos llegado a una solución bastante satisfactoria , al menos desde mi punto de vista. Son muy amables, hasta pronto.


----------

